# Copper rod question...



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Do I need a roller guide rod for copper or can I use a rod with standard guides? Any recommendations on rods and lengths? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

On our boat we have over 20 copper rod steups and generally It seems weve noticed that once you get over the 300-350ft. range of 45# the beefier reels require a stouter rod. The triangular grip rods such as the okuma line are better when you have a 8b-10lb bigger reel of copper on it and dont tire out the cranking aspect of bringing in a board then a 2-20# king also.. Normal setup like a 150ft-275' even a 300ft. work great on normal rods but once you get around the 300ft. you want a better guided rod (pricier) Talora or convector with the oversize tips especially. Ive just purchase 2 okuma blue diamonds and pitched the twili tip and put an oversize carbide soldered style tip for a couple 300-400 ft. rigs because this year the fish have NOT been below 60-80ft. yet and our best coppers have been the 200,220,240,and 350-375's. Also the 5-8 colors leadcore have taken a lot of our bigger kings. 
hope this helps.
SM


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Standard guides will be fine. Wire divers are the only ones that we use roller guides.


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Standard guides will be fine. Wire divers are the only ones that we use roller guides.


 
Fine if you use them once a month or so........we got 3 fish on a 500 copper yesterday out deeper and that dont fit on a tekota 800. I guess you can burn a set of guides out every year or 2 so take some advice of our tournament winning cap't and go with rollers on the heavier coppers... Once the grip starts giving out and slipping on a regular rod youll reallize why the stouter triangular gripped or talora copper rods are worth the money. If you dont have rollers then keep an eye on the tip top of the rod often or just change it to an oversize carbaloy one. IMO if you can spend 80-200 bucks on a big copper reel then go with a roller. SM


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

On the charter boat I work on the longest copper we have is 450 and our guides hold up fine. Maybe with a 500 you need them but that's a lot of copper lol. I guess it's preference thing.


Your tone was slightly condescending . I may be young but I'm not inexperienced. But then again it's hard to read tone.

Either way good luck to you I like running copper way more then leadcore.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

You don't need rollers for copper. The rod doesn't matter much, just make sure its stout. All of mine are in the 8' range for length.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I run a roller guide for my wire dipsy, but for my copper I run an Okuma copper rod with the triangular handle (love that thing,so comfy) it has stainless steel guides (should have those for copper) it was recomended by the people, for the people.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

45# copper is hard enough to get it to go out through large guides, I can't imagine the nightmare of trying send it through roller guides. An Okuma Classic Pro GLT copper/lead core rod with stainless guides works well, and it costs about half of what a roller guide rod will set you back.


----------



## snaggg (Jul 11, 2006)

9' heartland rods work well for me. No need for roller guides or twili tip.


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

I have work/rode on a lot of different boats, regular rods only last for so long,im a big fan on a higher end okuma rod.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleyehookups (May 12, 2009)

I was just getting ready to toss all my Convector rods as I cant keep the damn things in one peice. Last year in my week of fishing I broke one of my rigger rods this year I exploded one in three peices another rigger rod and then had a diver rod explode the next night. I can see the rigger rod may or may not have had the tip wrapped sending a rigger down but the diver? Im running 10/40 Power Pro took a rip and had the rod break and line at the same time upon further inspection one guide has a grove in it and it looks as though the line got wedged in the grove resulting in the the rod and line failure. Im not one bit impressed as that diver rod has been used a total of 2 weeks one week last year and one week this year.

The rigger/planerboard rods do get some use as I double duty them for walleyes and for walleyes between my boat and my stepdads we have broke 5 total all Convectors. Im not sure if they have a any warrenties on them but im not impressed one bit.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Seems there was some breakage issues discussed on another forum with Okuma rods last year. One individual had two break right at the rod holder losing the reel and all. I believe Okuma took care of them. A call doesnt hurt i guess. Good luck to you, sorry about the busted up and lost gear/fish.


----------

